# Can you ovulate twice in one month?



## Guest (Oct 31, 2014)

Has anyone here ovulated twice in the same month? Last weekend I felt ovulation pain and had a solid smiley face on the ovulation test (a few days earlier than expected), then it went back to an empty circle at the beginning of this week and then I felt the familiar ovulation feeling yesterday (around expected date), so tested again and had another solid smiley face!   Very  strange! 

I've read that hormones can go up & down, so you can have a surge but not quite ovulate, then the body tries again a few days later. Has anyone else experienced this? One further point: I tested at the wrong time of day both times (evening & afternoon) I got the solid smiley face   - won't do that again! 

I saw a Dr today who just said cycles can take a while to go back to normal after MC's, but the previous few have been normal. Any ideas please?


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi merlin

Yes you can, Its happened to me before too, I had a day 21 blood test that identified double ovulation. 

Time to get busy again eh!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks Artypants   Yes I'm glad it's the weekend so we can have a rest!  
I suppose twins are sometimes the result of ovulating twice?


----------

